# What finish to use on table saw sled?



## TDog77 (Dec 17, 2011)

I was debating on what finish to put on my table saw sled and thought I was set on tongue oil but am reconsidering. The tongue oil seems to stay a little tacky for a while and wondered what any of you might suggest. It is made of birch, hard maple and mahogany. I was kind of hoping for something slick yet absorbing so as to not create a superficial layer like a polyurethane would.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Why does it need a finish?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would wipe on some thin poly. I used prefinished birch plywood for mine, and finish does keep it looking nice.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

When I build shop furniture or t.s. sleds, or any type of jigs and fixtures, I always put on 2-3 coats of tung (not tongue) oil to kind of help preserve the wood…...and it makes them look nice….I cut the tung oil with mineral spirits…..makes it dry quicker, and you can add more "layers" of oil, if desired….I too make nearly all of my shop "stuff" out of Birch plywood…..To me, the bare wood has a dry look effect to it…that's why I do it…...


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

4 coats Paste wax once a year.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't.
Life's too short!
You'll replace it in two years anyway, if you work enough!?
Jigs are meant to be replaced so that they stay precise.
You must not have kids…


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like to mix 1/3 BLO, 1/3 spar varnish, 1/3 mineral spirits for shop fixtures. It wipes on easy and it's cheap and it gives a pretty good measure of protection w/o a lot of trouble. If you use mdf it really helps w/ durability of it as it really drinks it in and hardens it up a bit when it dries.


----------



## TDog77 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, I actually have three kids but I like my equipment to look decent and possibly hold up a little better and don't mind the extra hour of effort. I also figured it would help the wood to stay more stable and precise, but maybe Im wrong.

I like the linseed varnish and mineral idea and think Ill give that a shot. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

dewaxed shellac just to protect it a little bit


----------

